# Tyranids Birth?



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been looking around the forums (and the internet) for this question, and I've unfortunately came here empty handed. 

I'm trying to figure out how Tyranids ,or just Gaunts more specifically, are born. I know that they're born from Norm Queens (I'm nearly 100% positive), but how would they be born? Are they born just like mammels, or humans, or are they born through eggs?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I doubt any information exists on such Phenomenon. 

But i would guess as they have similarities to 'bugs' of other fantasy settings, either eggs or they are 'spawned' from the Norn Queens maybe? 

:good:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I always imagined that the mycetic spores acted like giant wombs, where either broods of small nids or a single big beastie grows from a sort of foetus. Then when fully matured the hive ships fire the myctic spores at the prey planet, rather like a drop pod, therefore most nids are first born when they reach planetfall.

Infact when I saw Hive fleet Moloch's Babyphant http://www.hivefleetmoloch.com/
I had this idea of a mortally wounded hive ship going into labour early, most nids are to underdeveloped to be dangerous but the hierophant foetus is still big enough to be a viable threat on the battlefield.


----------



## MR.snugglekinz (Aug 15, 2008)

i always thought the gaunts birth was somewhat like how the queen in the alien movies gave birth...but thats just me and i'm probably wrong cuz i don't know anything bout nids X.x.....sorry for wasting your time


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I imagine that they have gargantuan organic vats full of liquid that other races genes (And 'used' tyranids) are dumped into. This then forms more tyranids, hence 'spawned'. I believe the Norn Queens just act as janitors for these, consuming all the waste or designing new creatures, modifying the 'gene-pool' as neccessary.


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

No hot bug sex then?


----------



## Peakey95 (Mar 30, 2009)

I like to think of it as like the alien queen on the Alien films.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Wu-Tang-Tau said:


> No hot bug sex then?



No. Just NO!






As an aside, which bed fits a Hive Tyrant? k:


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Remote hives just kinda spit them out. In some cases they are Mycentic spores which are like drop pods but kinda a group egg type of drop pod.


----------



## RagnarokX (Apr 6, 2009)

The queen lays eggs they hatch making rippers rippers feast enter gene pool, gene pool spawns out tyranids I think thats what happens


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Like this!


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe from pods?


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

As I understand it, 'nids are grown from a mechanisim similar to a kangaroo pouch type thing. They are kept in an incubator type organ and fed whatever gruel the Hive Ships make until it's time to spew them into the universe.


----------

